# 1971 Ford 4500 Backhoe won't start



## lonewolfharley (Apr 20, 2017)

Was digging with my 3-cylinder diesel Ford 4500 backhoe when it just died. It was like it ran out of fuel. It will turn over but not start. It will start with ether but then die when ether runs out. Have changed fuel filter and primed fuel system. Disconnected the fuel lines at the injectors (one at a time) and cranked motor to check if fuel was getting to injectors. There is an intermittent pulse of fuel at each injector. Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm going to assume the injection pump is a CAV DPA.??
MAKE SURE you have fuel AT the pump INLET.. just loosen the line & crank the engine.. retighten.
There is a bleed screw by the name plate.. double screw, 5/16 screw in a 7/16 screw.. loosen the 5/16 screw and crank the engine till fuel squirts out.. retighten.
Loosen ALL the lines AT THE INJECTORS and crank till fuel comes out and retigthten..
MAKE SURE the shut-off lever didn't vibrate to the shut-off position..
HOLD the throttle wide open when doing all the checks..
Good luck..


----------



## lonewolfharley (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks thepumpguysc.
Yes, the pump is a CAV DPA.
i have not checked the inlet to the pump yet. I have loosened the bleed screw and cranked the motor over. I got fuel to come out so I assumed the inlet was OK. How much should come out? Will it be a strong stream or will it just flow out slowly? i had a slow flow not a strong spray. Is there a filter at the inlet and do you change it by removing the inlet line?
i have checked the fuel shut-off to ensure it is in the correct position before each attempt. I have also had the throttle wide open. 
I'm assuming the fuel stream from each individual line to the injectors will be an intermittent spray with the timing from the fuel pump and not a steady stream. That's what i'm getting from each individual line, an intermittent spray not a constant flow. 
I will check the inlet line tomorrow and see what that is like.
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Does the engine have a lift pump on it?? or is it gravity fed.. 
The fuel at the bleeder should shoot out & get you wet..
There IS a filter under the inlet nut on the inj. pump.. check the lift pump for proper operation before digging into the inj. pump.


----------



## lonewolfharley (Apr 20, 2017)

I believe it's gravity fed. The fuel tank is higher than the fuel filter which is higher than the injector pump. I assume the whole system is gravity fed. I will take some pictures and post them but it has been pouring rain here so I will wait until it stops to get back to work on it.

Thanks for all your help,
Mike


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

When you changed the fuel filter did you by chance use a NAPA or Wix element? Are you quite sure you didn't place one of the quad rings on top of the element before installing it? Common "rookie mistake" that most people only make once, but can definitely be frustrating when trying to bleed a system.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

My research is showing GRAVITY fed.. try pressureizing the fuel tank w/ a small amount of shop air, while the bleeder screw is open .. close it & try to start it while the lines are loose at the injectors & look for fuel coming out..
Is the engine spinning fast enough to start?? those 4500's are BAD about the starter slowing down .. might need a jump while cranking..


----------



## lonewolfharley (Apr 20, 2017)

Fedup,
The fuel filter was not a NAPA or WIX element, why?
The filter comes with 2 quad rings and the o-ring seal. I placed one of the quad rings in the bottom groove of the metal filter container and the other in the top groove of the filter bracket. When I changed out the old filter, there was no quad ring in the top groove. I assumed this was an oversight and it was fortunate it didn't leak. There is no diesel leaking from the filter element with a quad ring on top & bottom. Should there be only the bottom ring?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Mike, If you send me a PM w/ your email address I'll send you a file W/ pictures that explains about the different filters & what problems they cause.. Its just to much of a pain to post it on the forum..


----------

